# New guinea-pigs! Need names!



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

I adopted two baby guinea-pigs earlier today, two little brothers but I'm stuck with names!

Names I've thought of are Cookie and Oliver, but I was wondering if anyone had any unique, unusual names?? I'm afraid I don't have any photos yet because my camera isn't working and I don't have a webcam or anything at the moment but I can hopefully get photos tomorrow when I go into town to get a new camera, so people can get ideas by seeing them (which is the way I prefer to name them, see them first and the name will come to me).

Well, in the mean time, brother number 1 has fuzzy, wirey fur, he's chocolate brown with a white "saddle" across his back. His brother is the same but has more white on him and his fur is smooth. They're around 8 weeks old I'm told so were born around April time, its a pity they're not girls as April and June would have been really sweet lol!

Anywho, any names will be appreciated greatly. Thanks!!


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh I had a Pigger called Oliver...so I do like that! Im a bit of a sucker for old fashioned people names. My two girls are called Lily and Lucy.

How about Oliver and Henry?


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Atticus and Lucifer.

Franky and Benny

Bill and Ben lmao!

Pip and Squeak.. ok these aren't that origianl 

George and Henry  

Post pics when your camera works!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

The first one you described is probably a Rex with the wirey coat. I had one called FuzzyPeg! 
Now you say the other one is smooth coat, usually Rex litters are all rex never smooth coated, so are you are sure they are brothers? If they came from the same parents its very unusual.

I would love to see some pictures, sorry I am not good at names.

Emma x


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe the fuzzy one is an Abbysinian perhaps as they can be fuzzy looking until they grow a bit more.

Does the fuzzy one have like little rosettes in patches that stick out?

I do like George and Henry!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

holliegavin said:


> Maybe the fuzzy one is an Abbysinian perhaps as they can be fuzzy looking until they grow a bit more.
> 
> Does the fuzzy one have like little rosettes in patches that stick out?
> 
> I do like George and Henry!


Never thought of Abbys but the wire coat threw me into believeing it was a Rex. Here is Emma and her photos...

Rex, she was called Dip









Abyssinian, she was called Star









Emma x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww i want a guinea pig,, they are so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh what gorgeous piggerlings! I want more but meany husband says no!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> The first one you described is probably a Rex with the wirey coat. I had one called FuzzyPeg!
> Now you say the other one is smooth coat, usually Rex litters are all rex never smooth coated, so are you are sure they are brothers? If they came from the same parents its very unusual.
> 
> I would love to see some pictures, sorry I am not good at names.
> ...


Yea I did think he was a Rex, and yes they are definately brothers as I got them from a local breeder, saw the parents and if you saw them you would easily see they were related as they are almost like twins lol. He was the only one in the litter with that type of fur actually, funnily enough my girlfriend has a little boy with wirey fur and he was the only one in his litter with it. The woman she got him from had never bred a Rex into his family, only crested and another but not Rex. His family started (with her) a while back and he's been the only wire furred one she's had, it's very strange.

Plus, I've named them now! Oliver has stuck but my mum was with me today and I asked her what name goes with Oliver? And she replied, "Well, the Artful Dodger, what about Arty?" and I said it didn't really suit him and she said, "Arthur?" and I asked how they would fit with Oliver and she said that the Artful Dodger, shortened to Arty and thats a short version of Arthur so he's called Arthur  Thanks for all the beautiful and interesting names 

I'll try to get a webcam tomorrow, couldn't get one today as we were rushed for time with so many things to do! lol! I really wanna show them off because they're gorgeous!!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

holliegavin said:


> Maybe the fuzzy one is an Abbysinian perhaps as they can be fuzzy looking until they grow a bit more.
> 
> Does the fuzzy one have like little rosettes in patches that stick out?
> 
> I do like George and Henry!


Nope, he's definately not an Abby, I'm not that clued-up on guinea-pig breeds to be honest but the basic ones like Abby, Peruvian, Rex and so on I know of and I would say he's a Rex.

When I get my cam I'll show you all


----------

